# Diesel Manual and Auto owners.



## Skrikel (Apr 25, 2020)

2018 Diesel Manual RS Hatch owner.

I'm just curious what types of vehicles everyone has raced with the 1.6L CDTI.

I've allegedly been window to window with a 2018+ ram from 80-165km+.

5.3 Silverado allegedly can't keep up 100-150km+.

Just curious what hypothetical races may or may not have happened.


----------



## 406 (Apr 5, 2019)

Allegedly... Pitter Patter... Lol

Your 5.3 Vortec is 10 ply bud!


----------



## Skrikel (Apr 25, 2020)

Yes sir. No admission of guilt.
I don't follow your vortex comment.. it was a gen 5 LS (L83) in it.


----------



## 406 (Apr 5, 2019)

I assumed your being from Canada would mean you're familiar with Letterkenny.


----------



## phil1734 (Aug 30, 2019)

As the owner of a '18 Cruze TD and a '10 Avalanche 5.3, I have no problem believing the Cruze pulls harder at speed. 

Not sure I'd brag about it though. Most inner city buses pull harder than the Avy. But that 5.3 does make a glorious sound while dropping three gears and attempting to accelerate.


----------



## rj191.6l (May 1, 2020)

Dropped anyone who tried to pass me(4 lane highway) going up passes in the Rocky Mountains in the states. Cars, SUV's, trucks - didn't make a difference. Didn't see any high performance vehicles though.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Porsche Panamera, thought it would be much quicker, must be very fat. After I pulled to the right and slowed down it blew past to make a point I guess.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Cruz15 said:


> Porsche Panamera, thought it would be much quicker, must be very fat. After I pulled to the right and slowed down it blew past to make a point I guess.


1st gen Panamera engines are naturally aspirated V-6 and V-8 unless you spent big to get the Turbo. At altitude or going up a hill, those cars could be slouches.

Engine options in the 2nd generation got better, with more turbocharged options. Still, the cheapest models are naturally aspirated.

It takes a turbocharged engine (diesel or gasoline) to really shine on any hill or at any altitude.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Barry Allen said:


> 1st gen Panamera engines are naturally aspirated V-6 and V-8 unless you spent big to get the Turbo. At altitude or going up a hill, those cars could be slouches.
> 
> Engine options in the 2nd generation got better, with more turbocharged options. Still, the cheapest models are naturally aspirated.
> 
> It takes a turbocharged engine (diesel or gasoline) to really shine on any hill or at any altitude.


It was flat on a highway. We just merged onto it, double lane. He was trying to pass me on the right he downshifted pretty hard and started to go pretty good so I gave it and pulled ahead.
Maybe he needed new plugs and crappy gas who knows.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The slowest 1st gen one they made was the Panamera Diesel, which did 0-60 in 6.8 seconds. The slowest non-diesel had an NA 3.6L and still did 0-60 in 5.0 seconds and topped out at about 160 mph.

Based on C&D's test of an '18 Cruze Diesel Hatch with the manual, it did 0-60 in 8.2 seconds and 0-100 in 25.7, quarter mile in 16.5 seconds.

Car and Driver also got the aforementioned 5.0 seconds out of a 2011 Panamera 4 and 0-100 in 14.2 seconds...quarter mile in 13.8 seconds.

So, either something was _severely wrong_ with the car, or he wasn't actually close to WOT.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

He definitely sounded like a gasser and at WOT. My car is much faster than when it was stock. Just saying. I need new tires as they let loose all the time now, mind you eco tires dont have grip to start.


----------

